# Electric cooling fan (engine)



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It will cycle anytime the A/C is in operation.

It will cycle if coolant temp reaches around 220 degrees.......whih takes forever since the radiator is huge in relation to the engine displacement.

I have had the car idling, in gear, parking brake applied for as long as twenty minutes.....not hot enouph for it to cycle.
Got caught in traffic about a month ago, almost home, air turned off and, for the first time ever, in two years, the fan cycled before shut off.....

Trouble is, that huge cooling system is partof the reason the car can't make heat for twenty minutes or so in the winter.

Anyways, I don't believe you have cause for concern.
Rob


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

You have a 2 speed???????????


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Classy56 said:


> When does this thing ever start up? Have never heard or seen it on. Would think that it should stay on for a min or so after shut down to help cool turbo


Sometimes in my diesel the fan will roar for a few minutes after engine is stopped, a sure sign that the DPF is in regen.


----------

